# NFS auf 1440x900 Pixel



## computertod (8. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage: gibt es eine add-on oder so, dass ich NFS auf 1440x900Pixel zocken kann? Carbon und Underground 2 gehen bei mir nur bis 1024x786Pixel  oder liegts doch an meiner Graka?


----------



## Brunsi93 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich meine das man bei Carbon das so einstellen könnte!
Also ich wüsste keinen patch für die Games!
Ich musste selbst Most Wanted in 800x600 Spielen und
ich habe ne HD4850! also ander Graka kann es nicht liegen!
Google doch einfach mal!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe dir für Carbon was Feines hochgeladen. Einfach das .rar Archiv in den Carbon-Ordner entpacken und vor dem Spielstart starten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2009)

Naja, so schoen das Tool auch aussehen mag, es bringt nicht wirklich was, da das Bild damit einfach schnell auf die hoehere Aufloesung gesetzt wird, ohne es neu zu rendern. Das heisst, es hat zwar mehr Pixel, aber schlechtere Qualitaet. (Vorsicht, externer Test! Ich selber habe es nicht ueberprueft.)


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (9. Januar 2009)

Versteh ich nicht. Kann mit meiner fx 5900 bei most wanted bis auf 1600x1200 gehen, nur leider nicht spielen


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2009)

ok, werd boss3D´s tool mal probiern 
die auflösung kann ich im spiel nur bis 1024x768Pixel stellen, dann is ende, sieht halt dann so aus wie 1024x768Pixel auf nem 19" Widescreen aussehen


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

Also eine schlechtere Bildqualität konnte ich durch das Tool nicht feststellen. 

Auch zu den PCGames-Screenshots ist mir noch kein Unterschied aufgefallen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (9. Januar 2009)

Kann mann das denn nicht per .ini datei machen ?


----------

